# Nature's Medicine Chest for Horse Allergies and Hayfever



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Brooke, welcome to the forum! 

It will be nice to have a new member with knowledge about herbal remedies.

One of my students has a young New Forest pony she bred that was just diagnosed with allergies to over 30 substances!! He is extremely itchy all over and, as a result, had rubbed all of the hair off his tail.

He is going through a series of allergy shots, which has really aggravated the problem. Some of the allergens are different soft woods (shavings), several species of common grasses (hay), corn, dust, fly bites ....and the list goes on.

Any ideas of herbals that can help relieve, at least, the terrible itching? This is a fabulous pony whose value is really compromised by his appearance.


----------



## brookbyherbs (Sep 26, 2011)

*Horse Allergies and Hayfever*

Hi Allison
with regards to this pony with allergies (which sound rather extensive poor thing) I would suggest a combination of the following herbs. Horseradish is a natural anti-histamine which will help with the itching but you also need to build the ponies immune system which is probably low. Herbs such as chamomile and vervain can help soothe the nervous system which is overreacting to the allergens . I suggest you start boosting the immune system with herbs like rosehips, kelp, echinacea, ginseng about 6 weeks prior to the allergy season.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

brookbyherbs. A friend went this route thro an herbalist to treat her horse's heaves and coughing which was a fairly quick onset. Treatments lasted a year with the horse eventually be put down due to his heaves getting much worse. The vet who had attended the horse had recommended proven medications to get the lung inflammation under control the result of pneumonia. Too bad she didn't listen to the vet.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Brookbyherbs, what about Sweet Itch?

I have a horse that is miserable with Sweet Itch. Antihistamines are helping but is there something I could use with it?

Welcome, by the way!


----------

